# Looking to buy a flash for Sony Alpha



## Clm (Nov 4, 2010)

I am frustrated with the on camera flash. So I am just starting to look around. Im not exactly sure where to begin, but I was on Sony's website looking at a couple. I will never be a professional, all I want is to take great pictures of my family, kids, and some of the activities we do here on the farm. I am still learning, and have a long way to go. I do take quite a bit of pics inside. Here is a couple of links to the flashes I was looking at from Sony.
HVL-F20AM | Compact External Flash | Sony | Sony Style USA

HVL-F42AM | Flash for &alpha; DSLR Cameras | Sony | Sony Style USA

I guess I am asking for some input from people who know what they are doing. Are these decent to start with? Or should I look at something else? If so what? I am open to suggestions. Am I just wasting money with any of these? Thanks
eacesign:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd certainly recommend sticking with a Sony flash, that way you know it will be compatible and should work with your camera flawlessly and simply.  

The differences between the two:
The F42 is more powerful than the F20.  Sometimes you need that, sometimes you don't.  Better to have it than not though.  
It looks like the F20 can tilt, to allow you to bounce the flash, but the F42 tiles and rotates, allowing you to many more options for bouncing the flash and using flash accessories.  And yes, being able to bounce the flash, is probably the biggest benefit of using a flash like this.  
And of course, there is a big price difference.  So it's up to you as to whether it's worth it to spend more for the F42.  If you are really unsure about it, maybe you could rent one and see how much you like it.


----------



## Clm (Nov 4, 2010)

Great, Thanks! At least you narrowed it down to sticking with the Sony! I will give it some more thought.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 4, 2010)

Clm said:


> Great, Thanks! At least you narrowed it down to sticking with the Sony! I will give it some more thought.



the older Minolta flashes also sync with Sony and will be much less in price. check ebay for the minolta flashes.

Compatibility : ALL SONY or MINOLTA TTL, ADI, AND D LENS CAMERAS WITH A HOTSHOE


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2010)

Do the old Minolta flashes also have that non-standard hot-shoe?  

As far as I know, Sony DSLR cameras have slightly different hot-shoe size and I'm not sure if that's a new thing or if it comes from the Konica Minolta days.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Do the old Minolta flashes also have that non-standard hot-shoe?
> 
> As far as I know, Sony DSLR cameras have slightly different hot-shoe size and I'm not sure if that's a new thing or if it comes from the Konica Minolta days.



Yes minolta back to the Maxxum era has the same hot shoe as the Sony.  
Remember that Sony's first DSLR the A100 was an upgraded copy of the Minolta camera after Sony bought them out.  
Sony still uses the same lens mount and flash mount on all of its DSLR's from the A100 to the A900 and even my new A55


----------



## Clm (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I do love ebay. I knew that the Minolta lenses worked, but it didint dawn on me that the flash would too. Thanks


----------



## kassad (Nov 4, 2010)

If you can afford it go for the 42.   Anything larger will probally be over kill.   The 20 is pretty limited in it's options.   I have no experience with the 3rd party flashes available, but have read that they don't work well with the Sony TTL.


----------



## Clm (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. All of this really helps!


----------

